# Facebook crashing



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I am running XP pro and IE 8 on an older but well built box. There is no trouble with web access anywhere except Facebook. It locks up immediately when I go there. This started a few days ago. Overall performance was getting pretty bad before that. Any tips on where to look for issue(s)?


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

PoleCat said:


> I am running XP pro and IE 8 on an older but well built box. There is no trouble with web access anywhere except Facebook. It locks up immediately when I go there. This started a few days ago. Overall performance was getting pretty bad before that. Any tips on where to look for issue(s)?


Are you willing ot try another browser (just to see if it also crashes, not necessarily permanently)? I'd see if Chrome or Firefox replicates the issue.

More basically, have you tried clearing cache? Could be just some corrupted cache file trying to load when facebook loads.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I have tried all the usual suspects. Wiped cache & cookies. Brought in all the latest updates. IE8 works great everywhere BUT FB. I do not want to switch browsers just for FB. I am also very reluctant to try other browsers even temporarily as getting rid of them completely is not always straight forward. Netscape remnants still lurk in my system to this day.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

try a different browser and update adobe flash. i was having similar problems until did a fresh install of windows. also , windows updates aren't always good for your system stability.
if you still have netscape remnants in your system it might be time to do a clean install of windows
i never use IE unless i absolutely have to.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Try starting IE with all extensions/ add-ins off.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

PoleCat said:


> I have tried all the usual suspects. Wiped cache & cookies. Brought in all the latest updates. IE8 works great everywhere BUT FB. I do not want to switch browsers just for FB. I am also very reluctant to try other browsers even temporarily as getting rid of them completely is not always straight forward. Netscape remnants still lurk in my system to this day.


I assume it's just the one PC that is giving you issues? I've had FB act up on me for a day or so, and it didn't even matter which computer I used. Like... my actual database entry on the server got botched or something, and it just eventually worked itself out.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

PoleCat said:


> I have tried all the usual suspects. Wiped cache & cookies. Brought in all the latest updates. IE8 works great everywhere BUT FB. I do not want to switch browsers just for FB. I am also very reluctant to try other browsers even temporarily as getting rid of them completely is not always straight forward. Netscape remnants still lurk in my system to this day.


maybe delete the one you have in favorites? and go to google and down load it again ? maybe a corroupt isue ? i use aol , but sometime internet exployer work's on a link better than aol, sometime aol will not let me do a certian thing but EXPLOYER will let me ?? that is what i would try


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

del schisler said:


> maybe delete the one you have in favorites? and go to google and down load it again ? maybe a corroupt isue ?* i use aol* , but sometime internet exployer work's on a link better than aol, sometime aol will not let me do a certian thing but EXPLOYER will let me ?? that is what i would try


OK, now I need help, because apparently I've entered a time warp to 1999.

:wink:


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

TheBobmanNH said:


> OK, now I need help, because apparently I've entered a time warp to 1999.
> 
> :wink:


You were still on AOL in '99? You do need help brother.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

djlandkpl said:


> Try starting IE with all extensions/ add-ins off.


 Already did that. All extensions, excelerators, add ons of every flavor, all off.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Have you tried compatibility mode? I did some searches for IE8 and Facebook and there are issues that are related to IE8. I know you're hesitant, but you should try an alternate and modern browser like Firefox or Chrome.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Is the facebook fad still alive? I would have thought that sillyness would have died off by now.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

My laptop has windows7 & ie 9 and FB works ok on it. Maybe I will make the move on the box too.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

I say you need to update, ie 8 is old and think 10 is the latest.
Often the ie updates come with regular updates from microshaft or the service packs.
Just makes me wonder where you are at in your usual update schedule.

I would update ie for sure, will not be long and xp will no longer be supported and will not get any security updates, might be time to rethink if you just want to update the whole software with win7, or is it time to update hardware and software...


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Win XP dies next year. IE8 is it for XP. IE9+ requires win7.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Davejss said:


> Is the facebook fad still alive? I would have thought that sillyness would have died off by now.


Yeah, who would have thought that this whole "Internet" fad would have lasted so long, and people would have wanted to use it for social reasons? Like online forums.....


----------

